# Unable to reinstall OSX Lion onto Macbook Pro partition



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, Having a small problem with my MBP- previously had a version of Intego antivirus on there, which I deleted, including some of the Library files (but only the AV related ones). This somehow prevented me from accessing the internet via Chrome or Safari, so I did some online research and found that it was a fairly common problem relating to the Intego software. Anyway, I couldn't find a workaround without net access, so I backed up any important files and wiped the Macintosh HD (I'm running bootcamp with a windows partition, but kept that). Anyway, now trying to reinstall OSX lion (via CMD-R) onto the wiped HD and it goes through the down/loading process, but after finishing and restarting I just get a grey screen with loading icon that doesn't change. Any advice on what to do would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Try holding OPTION when you turn it on. This will present you with a list of options to boot into, such as bootcamp, and Mac OS etc...

I suspect it is trying to boot into the Lion install you deleted. So I am wondering how many choices it presents you with when you OPTION boot.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. When I do that it offers me the Windows bootcamp partition or a drive that says "Mac OSX Base System". Those are the only options- any idea?


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

The windows partition still seems to work fine, by the way, its just the Mac one that doesn't at the moment.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Interesting. I have never attempted to do an OS-X install while leaving the Bootcamp partition in place. I am not sure it would make a difference. 

My first instinct is to just try the reinstall of OS-X again.

Hopefully someone else might have an idea. I will do some poking around and see if I can come up with anything.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. You mean delete the windows partition and reinstall OSX from scratch on the whole computer? I've tried several times to reinstall onto the Mac partition (at several hours per go) with no joy. Thing is, if I delete the windows partition and reinstall as mentioned, and then it still doesn't work, I'll have no computer access at all, and may have to take it in to a shop, which I was hoping not to have to do.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I meant just the Mac Partition, leaving Windows alone... hoping to avoid a complete wipe.

I am gonna give a buddy of mine a call. He is in Australia though so he probably won't pick up. He will get back to me though. I am not sure how the EFI handles this... it could be the problem though. I have never tried leaving bootcamp alone while reinstalling OSX, so I am not entirely sure.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, Marty. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, one more thing I just discovered- not sure if its of any relevance, but I was originally running Mountain Lion, not Lion (but there wasn't an option to install that).


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you have any external devices attached? Keyboard, mouse, screen, USB devices, etc...


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

No, just the laptop itself. I did have a portable hard-drive attached at one stage (which contains a time-machine backup) but even after removing it, the outcome is the same. Interestingly, when I try and restore from the Time Machine backup, it allows me to choose from all drives for the source, but only the windows partition for the destination, so that option wasn't really much help either. If no joy, I may just have to take it to the local Genius Bar.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Try holding the SHIFT key while booting. Release the shift key once the Apple logo appears. This should put you in to SafeMode.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, but that's a negative. Just tried it several times, but nothing happens. I get the same apple logo with the loading gearwheel, then the logo disappears and is replaced by the crossed circle, as before. So no safe mode, unless there's another method.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

OK next we will try Resetting the PRAM and SMC (these are low level functions on the Mac).

*To reset PRAM:*

1. Shut down your Mac.

2. Turn your Mac back on.

3. Immediately press and hold the following keys: command+option+P+R. That's four keys: the command key, the option key, the letter P, and the letter R. You must press and hold these four keys before you see the gray screen during the startup process.

4. Continue to hold down the four keys. This is a long process, during which your Mac will restart on its own.

5. Finally, when you hear the second startup chime, you can release the keys.

6. Your Mac will finish the startup process.

*Resetting SMC:*

1. Shut down your Mac.

2. Connect the MagSafe power adapter to your Mac and to a power outlet.

3. On the built-in keyboard (this will not work from an external keyboard), simultaneously press and hold the left shift, control, and option keys while you press the power button. 

4. Release all keys at the same time.

5. Press the power button to start your Mac.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay, just did that. Not much "seemed" to happen visibly, but the welcome chime got louder on the second time round, and nothing visibly happened when I pressed the shift/crtl/opt/power buttons. But have done so and its the same story as before.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

My buddy in Australia hit me back. There should NOT be any issues with leaving bootcamp and reinstalling OS.

I am running out of ideas here. I would suggest you backup anything you need to ave externally. 

Then give this guide a try for repairing disk permissions etc... via Apples Disk Utility.

Disk Utility - Using Disk Utility to Repair Hard Drives and Disk Permissions

To get into Disk Utility you should boot with your install disk, and there should be an option in your Menu Bar to launch Disk Utility from the DVD.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep, am familiar with disk utility. My OS came pre-installed, so I don't have a physical disc, but I used CMD-R on startup to get into it. Trouble is, the "repair disc permissions" options are greyed out for all drives.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Make sure you are clicking on the Mac OS Partition itself on the side bar, not the higher level disk name (which typically contains the brand of the drive in it).


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

VERIFY disk works for the Macintosh HD, fails for the Bootcamp partition, and fails for the main 750GB drive.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

The Macintosh HD is what we want to work on. Do that Verify Disk to start.

Are the permissions buttons on the left greyed out for Mac HD?


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep, still greyed out for the Macintosh HD. Bootcamp partition failed verification and repair and is now in red text, although it seems to still work.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Macintosh HD passes verification


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If those buttons are grayed out, then DiskUtility does not see that volume as a boot volume.

I am tapped out of ideas on this one. If it were my computer, I would wipe the entire drive and install just OS-X. I understand that is problematic for you because it is your only computer.

Maybe someone else will have an idea on this one.... sorry that my ideas did not get you out of trouble.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Also, you had said maybe taking it to a Genius Bar. If one is close, that is a good option too. They have OS-X on disc and can install it cleanly.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep, have booked a Genius Bar appt for next week. They said software tech support should be free, so guess I'll just have to wait on it. Thanks again.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Btw, on trying to reinstall OSX completely, it tells me that I have a "Recovery HD", which could prove useful although I can't think of a way to use it. Plus, in the list of drives onto which to load OSX Lion, it only mentions the partitions, not the main drive itself, so I can't think how I'd go about it.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

BashMac said:


> Yep, have booked a Genius Bar appt for next week. They said software tech support should be free, so guess I'll just have to wait on it. Thanks again.


They almost never charge for help unless they see you have damaged your device.

If you wouldn't mind... could you report back on what they did so I can add that knowledge to my brain? :grin:


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

MartyF81 said:


> If you wouldn't mind... could you report back on what they did so I can add that knowledge to my brain? :grin:


Certainly, will do!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How long do you let it sit? It can take 30 min for the CD to load, and if it's actually getting it from the internet, that can take much, much longer to get all the files (Which is why I think this media-less OS installs is a dumb, dumb idea.). And the CD-R that you have, how did you get it and what is on it?


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't actually have a CD copy of the OS, as it came pre-installed. Standard policy for the later MBPs, so I'm told. I do have a Time Machine backup made shortly after purchase but for some reason it won't let me use it to restore. Must admit that I much prefer having physical backup media, personally, but thats Apple policy for you.

I waited 4/5+ hours for the Lion OS to download, and so actually left it overnight a couple of times. Its not the downloading of the OS that seems to be the problem, its once its finished and reboots that it just goes to the grey screen.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You have to install the OS, then the info from the backup will be transferred over.

Do you have a closed wireless network you are trying to do this over? It'll lose the password with a reboot I believe, so wired network is the way to go when doing this.

But I'd take it to an Apple store for help, as I don't really know how to do these media free restores. I always buy or make a physical installer just for this reason.


----------



## DISANO (Jul 31, 2008)

I have had an identical problem after trying to install Mountain Lion on a MacAir.

Took it to the Genius Bar at the Apple store, they kept it overnight, wiped the hard drive and installed Mountain Lion.

No charge as it was software only.

Good support from Apple.

Don


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

For the "Media Free" installs, to reinstall the OS you Hold "Option" during boot up, and it presents you with a "Recovery" partition that you can boot into and reinstall the OS. This applies for machines that came with Lion or Mountain Lion installed.

You can also create your own Install Media via DVD or USB Drive.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks to all who contributed to this thread- think I've finally found a workaround, although still not 100% sure what the problem was.

Whether I booted up using Windows drive or (what was labelled) Mac OSX Base System drive seemed to make a difference as to which drives appeared as available for the Time Machine restore destination. So, after rebooting using the Mac OSX Base System, and then restarting and using CMD-R, it finally allowed me to select the Macintosh HD partition as the destination for the TM restore, which I proceeded with. This then went ahead. Upon a further reboot (after reinstall) for some reason the internet update (ie. reinstall from Mac server) screen appeared and lasted for about 20mins. After a further reboot, the TM restore has finally worked, and I can now access the restored version of the Macintosh HD.

BUT, I did mess around with the un/mounting of certain discs, which may also have had an impact on which drives were available for restoring onto.
PLUS, it now asks me for my password TWICE on boot up- once to access the Macintosh HD drive, and then a second time (as usual) for my screen username sign on.

So not sure exactly what did the trick- perhaps the un/mounting, or maybe the bootup mode.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

I *think* originally erasing the Macintosh HD may have also deleted some important Bootcamp update files as well, which has impaired functionality.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes it would. Bootcamp saves some information to the drive that assists with the boot process.

Did you machine come with Lion or Mountain Lion? or did you buy it from the Mac App Store? 

If you purchased the upgrade from the App Store..... You can download Lion or ML from the App Store and make a bootable install DVD.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

I checked, and it was actually Lion, not Mountain Lion that it came with so my mistake. No upgrade was purchased except RAM.

The Macintosh HD works fine now, but the internal system Bootcamp update continually fails- think its due to the large size of the file, so I'm having to do a manual download of the Bootcamp update files now and install them that way. Fingers crossed that that will work.

Now... if I can only resolve the double password request issue, I think I'll be more or less sorted.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Sheesh, the manual download and install of the Windows Bootcamp update is a real chore. Luckily found this workaround: How to install Windows 8 or Windows 7 drivers for Boot Camp 4 on Mac OS X Lion | Saurabh Jain


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like you have a firmware password, which is the password to get to the hard drive. Since you know it, you can look online on how to disable it. I believe it's a matter of booting into the OS installer and select the firmware password menu item and enter the current one, then select no password.


----------



## BashMac (Feb 5, 2013)

Nope- not a firmware password. Here's the new deal:

1. CMD+R alone doesn't seem to bring up Disk Utility any more, but goes straight to Internet Recovery, and then that brings up Disk Utility.

2. Checked Utilities tab within Disk Utility and Firmware Password is set to OFF.

3. Within Disk Utility I clicked "unlock" for the Macintosh HD partition drive, and then rebooted.

4. Now, on startup I get the equivalent of two user accounts to choose from: one says my username and prompts for password; the second says "Disk Password" and prompts for password, so I can choose between the two. Although quite why is a mystery to me. Any ideas anyone?

PS: Beware of encrypting Time Machine backups and File Vault files- apparently the encryption really screws with the setup when reinstalling, and prevents you from editing the partitions further.


----------

